# Pourquoi  les videos se lisent en boucle !



## neo2909 (13 Octobre 2010)

Salut, 
J'ai reçu ma nouvelle Apple TV 2, et je ne comprends pourquoi les vidéos (films podcast et séries TV) se lisent en boucle.
Dés la fin d'une vidéos il continue sur une autre vidéos au hasard, et c'est vraiment pas cool .
Quelqu'un aurait le même problème ou même une solution ?


----------

